# صلاة الطشت / صلاة الحميم



## الملك العقرب (5 فبراير 2009)

*صلاة الطشت / صلاة الحميم*









*هي صلاة تجري في اليوم السابع من ميلاد الطفل في نهايتها يحمي الكاهن الطفل بالماء والغرض منها أن تبارك الكنيسة للأسرة رسمياً وتهنئهم بالمولود الجديد وايضاً فرصة لكي يختار الكاهن إسماً مناسباً للطفل من أسماء قديسي الكنيسة ولكي نذكرهم بميعاد العماد وشروطه ويشدد عليهم على الإلتزام به*

*و هي ايضا تحمي الطفل من سيطرة ابليس مؤقتا حتي تثبت بداخله الروح القدس بعد العماد بالروح القدس و النار *

*



*



*صلاة الحميم للطفل الجديد (صلاة الطشت )مقال لنيافة الأنبا مكاريوس الأسقف العام*
*بغض النظر عن الموروثات الشعبية لهذا الطقس من أن الفراعنة اعتادوا حميم الطفل في ماء النيل لتقديسه بها وليباركه الإله "حابي" إله النيل، وكذلك لتطهيره من الأرواح الشريرة وما كان يرافق ذلك من طقوس وثنية، فإن الكنيسة بفكر مختلف تمارس هذا الطقس بوعي روحي وعقائديرائع، فهي ما أن تسمع بولادة إنسان في العالم حتى تسرع لتهنئ وتشارك الأسرة في ذلك "وسمع جيرانها وأقرباؤها أن الرب عظم رحمته لها ففرحوا معها" (لوقا 1: 58) ومن ثم تدعوهم لكي ُيولد الطفل ابنا للمسيح من خلال جرن المعمودية (الأم التي ولدت الكل للمسيح) ولذلك فإنالفصل المختار من رسائل القديس بولس يتحدث*
*عن الأولاد الحقيقيين للمسيح باعتبار أن الولادة الجسدية غير كافية، كما أن المعمودية ضرورية للمولود الجديد حتى ولو كان الأبوين مسيحيين "لأن ليس جميع الذين من اسرائيل هم اسرائيليون ولا لأنهم من نسل ابراهيم هم جميعا أولاد بل باسحق يدعى لك نسل أي ليس أولاد الجسد هم أولاد الله بل أولاد الموعد يحسبون نسلا" (رومية 9: 6-8) كما أن الوصية – الموجهة إلى الأبوين في نهاية الطقس تحثهم على العناية به حتى يحل موعد معموديته، لأنه لا يقدر أن يعاين الملكوت بدون الصبغة المقدسة، كما تحمل الوصية تحذيراً من تأخير العماد مما يعرضهمللعقاب. وهكذا تظهر الكنيسة في حياة*
*الشخص قبل أن يولد داخلها وتبدأ علاقتها به قبل أن تبدأ علاقته هو بها، كما أن الكنيسة تؤكد بهذا الطقس أيضاً اهتمامها بالبعد الاجتماعي لأولادها فهي غير منفصلة عن كافة مناسباتهم واهتماماتهم "فرحًا مع الفرحين و بكاءًٍ مع الباكين" (رومية 12 : 15) أمّا أجمل أركانهذا الطقس فهو ربط المولود الجديد بالمسيح المولود أزليا من الآب، فيرد في المردّ الذي بعد الإنجيل: "لأن غير المتجسد تجسد والكلمة تجسّم، وغير المبتديء ابتدأ وغير الزمني صار زمنياً" مما يعني أن المولود الجديد هو خليقة جديدة في المسيح، والذي ولد في ملء الزمانفي بيت لحم وُلفّ بالأقماط مثل المولود*
*أمامنا الآن، حيث كان يقرأ في بعض الأوقات البولس من (عبرانيين 1: 5-12) والذي يتحدث عن ولادة المسيح الأزلية "لأنه لمن من الملائكة قال قط أنت ابني أنا اليوم ولدتك وأيضا أنا أكون له أبا وهو يكون لي ابنا" كما كان الانجيل يقرأ من (يوحنا 1) والذي يتحدث عن ولادة المسيح الأزلية وكيف أعطى الله الذين قبلوه سلطانا أن يصيروا أولادا له. وأمّا مزمور الإنجيل فهو مختار ببراعة فائقة حيث كانت كل والدة في العهد القديم تتمنى أن يكون المسيح من نسلها وأن يكون مجيئه قد اقترب "يا جالسا على الكروبيم اشرق قدام افرايم وبنيامين ومنسى ايقظ جبروتك وهلم لخلاصنا يا الله ارجعنا وانر*
*بوجهك فنخلص" (مزمور 80: 1-3) وفي نسخ اخرى اختير (المزمور 122) والذي يتحدث عن الرجل المتقي الرب والذي في وصايا الرب مسرته فإن جيله (نسله) سيبارك. كما يشار إلى الأم بالسيدة العذراء حيث يقال لها لحن: "هذه المجمرة.. وعنبرها مخلصنا .. ولدته وخلّصنا".*
*وأمّا عن طست (طشت) الماء والشموع السبعة والملح والزيت اللذين يوضعا فيه، فإن ذلك إشارة إلى المعمودية القديمة والتي كانت تطهيرية في وظيفتها والتي كانت تمهّد لمعمودية المسيح بالماء والروح، وبالتالي يرمز الزيت إلى المسحة القديمة، وأمّا الملح فهو مرتبط بطقوس التطهير القديمة ايضا، وان كان البعض يرى فيه أمنية أن يصبح المولود الجديد ملحاً للأرض (كما طلب إلينا السيد المسيج). ولذلك فهي يمكن أن تكون بمثابة بديل للختان والذي لم يعد له مدلول روحي أو أهمية بعد معمودية العهد الجديد، ولذلك فإن الاسم المسيحي كان يعطي للمولود عند اجراء طقس الحميم (صلاة الطشت)*
*مثلما كان المولود اليهودي يعطى الاسم عند الختان "وفي اليوم الثامن جاءوا ليختنوا الصبي و سموه باسم أبيه زكريا فاجابت امه وقالت لا بل يسمى يوحنا فقالوا لها ليس احد في عشيرتك تسمى بهذا الاسم ثم أوماوا إلى أبيه ماذا يريد أن يسمى فطلب لوحا وكتب قائلا اسمه يوحنافتعجب الجميع" (لوقا 1: 59-63) أمّا عن اختيار اليوم السابع وليس الثامن كما في الختان فهو ببساطة شديدة تمهيدا للمعمودية وهي الولادة الجديدة المشار إليها باليوم الثامن وإلاّ فإذا أتممنا الحميم في اليوم الثامن (والذي يشير إلى الحياة الجديدة) فماذا يتبقى للمعمودية *


*



*


*منقول من عدة مواقع*​


----------



## kalimooo (5 فبراير 2009)

موضوع مهم جداااااااا يا ملك

شكرااااا لطرحه 

ربنا يبارك كل اعمالك


----------



## الملك العقرب (5 فبراير 2009)

كليمو قال:


> موضوع مهم جداااااااا يا ملك
> 
> شكرااااا لطرحه
> 
> ربنا يبارك كل اعمالك


 مرسي يا صديقي ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## nonaa (5 فبراير 2009)

تسلم ايدك يا ملك ​


----------



## SALVATION (5 فبراير 2009)

_تسلم ايدك يا ملك
يسوع يبارك حياتك​_


----------



## gigi angel (5 فبراير 2009)

موضوع جميل جدا ورائع  

تسلم ايدك وربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## نفرتاري (7 فبراير 2009)

*موضوع حلو اوى يا ملك

ربنا يباركك

وتعملنا موضيع حلوة اوى زى دى*​


----------



## الملك العقرب (12 فبراير 2009)

مرسي يا اخوتي علي الردود الجميلة ديه ربنا يبارك تعب محبتكم


----------



## mero_engel (13 فبراير 2009)

*بشكرك علي الموضوع الجميل دا *
*ميرسي يا عزيزي تسلم ايدك *
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (13 فبراير 2009)

موضوع رااااااااائع يا ملك 

ميرررررسى على الموضوع 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## الملك العقرب (16 فبراير 2009)

مرسي يا اخوتي علي الردود الجميلة ديه عقبال ما نحضر صلاة اولادكم


----------



## وليم تل (16 فبراير 2009)

شكرا الملك العقرب
على الموضوع الجميل
مودتى​


----------



## الملك العقرب (17 فبراير 2009)

وليم تل قال:


> شكرا الملك العقرب
> 
> على الموضوع الجميل
> 
> مودتى​


العفو يا باشا ربنا يخليك وي بارك حياتك


----------

